# Los Angeles Uber driver beaten unconscious and left for dead...



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

An Uber driver in Los Angeles said he was brutally beaten unconscious and left for dead by a passenger who attacked him with a wrench.

Alex Bermudez said he had received a trip late Friday night for three passengers in downtown LA.

As he was waiting for the group to come outside, Bermudez said a man hopped in the passenger seat and made him drive down the street.

The 34-year-old, who had only been an Uber driver for three weeks, said the man suddenly attacked him with a wrench.

'Out of nowhere I seen him sock me. He had a wrench and that's what made it bleed a lot,' he told KTLA.

Bermudez said he opened the driver's side door and got out trying to escape, but the man grabbed the keys from the ignition and followed him demanding the injured driver give him money.

Bermudez said he handed over his wallet and gave the suspect the pin to his ATM card.

He told KTLA that the man hit him one last time in the head causing Bermudez to black out.

When he woke up he said his car was gone. Bermudez flagged down a driver and was taken to the hospital for a concussion and a broken nose. He told the outlet he's still in a lot of pain from the attack.

Bermudez said he still plans on driving for Uber, but will make sure his doors are always locked.

'Safety counts as much for you as for the rider,' he told Fox 11.

The suspect was arrested for shortly after the incident driving in Bermudez's Toyota Prius. The man was booked for robbery, according to KTLA.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5250879/Uber-driver-attacked-wrench-late-night-ride.html


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It happened in Downtown, -eh? No place is safe, these days.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Yea. Is gentrification not sacred anymore?










Another Uber Driver said:


> It happened in Downtown, -eh? No place is safe, these days.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It happened in Downtown, -eh? No place is safe, these days.


Technically, just on the borderline of downtown Los Angeles and South-Central (the pick-up was at Broadway Place and 39th Street). But close enough. Right next to USC and the Rams' home stadium.

http://ktla.com/2018/01/10/man-char...r-after-being-picked-up-in-south-central-l-a/


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

carry a weapon people. boober doesn't give a **** about your safety or your life. your expendable to them. your safety is in your hands.


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

Don’t put your uber sticker in the window


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

heynow321 said:


> carry a weapon people. boober doesn't give a &%[email protected]!* about your safety or your life. your expendable to them. your safety is in your hands.


It's illegal here in Cali transport passengers and have a weapon. Our smart state government would put him in jail for shooting the attacker probably because he is commercial driver.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

7Miles said:


> It's illegal here in Cali transport passengers and have a weapon. Our smart state government would put him in jail for shooting the attacker probably because he is commercial driver.


god CA sounds like such a shit hole.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Trump Economics said:


> An Uber driver in Los Angeles said he was brutally beaten unconscious and left for dead by a passenger who attacked him with a wrench.
> 
> Alex Bermudez said he had received a trip late Friday night for three passengers in downtown LA.
> 
> ...


This newbie driver was clearly out of his element. Driving South-Central L.A. is only for the experienced, hardy, streetwise, UBER drivers ONLY.

"South-Central" means any neighborhood south of the 10 freeway. Ugly Downtown is just north of the 10 freeway. South-Central is not only a complete "S-Hole", it is literally Hell On Earth. Just in the past year, an army of homeless people have completely filled the 8 over-passes above the 110 freeway. The authorities had to come up with a mega plan to clear them out. And they did.

South-Central is full of armed Gang-Banger Predators. It has the highest homicide rate in the city. Prostitution is rampant on Figueroa. It's poverty level produces more homeless than any other part of the city.

Question, why would you want to drive UBER there? Because, in the mix of poverty, gangs and killers, is also has a lot of working class folk, that own their homes, and need rides to work and school.

I regularly drive South-Central. In my handbook of driving strategy; When it's slow, go to South-Central. There are plenty of ride orders because most drivers avoid the area and lose out on the plentiful rides.

But, let me be clear. If I were to be attacked as this driver was, I will fight any attacker to the death. If it's a fight between my Life and your Life, it's going to be the attacker that dies. I'm not armed. But, I'm also not defenseless. I will take their weapon, club, wrench, and kill them with it. Self-defense.

Luckily, this driver survived. Out of pure luck. Considering that any blow to his head could have killed him.

The dumb-ass "passenger" was identified and caught driving the stolen Prius. Really, how far are you going to go? But, just goes to show. Be careful out there.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I grew up in Los Angeles. I’m aware of the good parts, bad parts, etc., but I’ll tell you something that messes with me. The areas I avoid — I drop passengers off there all the time (Compton, South Gate, etc.). And then I think, “If I’m dropping this nice person off there, wouldn’t it be the same person I’m picking up?” In other words, I’m turning my app off (when the call is over) in order to avoid people like this?

A stray bullet — that’s what I’m avoiding. But death can happen anywhere. And the people with those bullets? Well, they shop in every part of LA. Perhaps they’re even in Beverly Hills. Home invasion, News at 11.

Also, gentrification. The cities mentioned in Pac’s “California Love?” Well, most of them aren’t “hood” anymore.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Booked for robbery...

Nice work LAPD. Plead down to misdemeanor something or other, case closed, 3 weeks in county and parole for good behavior?

Try "carjacking", "assault with a deadly weapon", "bodily harm", "armed robbery"

...meanwhile, in other news, somebody who muttered "pigs" and ALLEGEDLY spat in the direction of a uniform is probably facing 25 to life (and recovering from jackboot-shaped swelling of the brain)


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> god CA sounds like such a shit hole.


It is a shit hole and LA is the darkest deepest spot in that nasty stinky thang.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LADriver said:


> This newbie driver was clearly out of his element. Driving South-Central L.A. is only for the experienced, hardy, streetwise, UBER drivers ONLY.
> 
> "South-Central" means any neighborhood south of the 10 freeway. Ugly Downtown is just north of the 10 freeway. South-Central is not only a complete "S-Hole", it is literally Hell On Earth. Just in the past year, an army of homeless people have completely filled the 8 over-passes above the 110 freeway. The authorities had to come up with a mega plan to clear them out. And they did.
> 
> ...


The Jury may not see it as " SELF DEFENSE" when the Coroner shows the 158 wrench indentations on the attackers skull and describes in detail the depth of the wrench suppository . . .



Adieu said:


> Booked for robbery...
> 
> Nice work LAPD. Plead down to misdemeanor something or other, case closed, 3 weeks in county and parole for good behavior?
> 
> ...


In Louisiana we may shoot carjackers.
The car is considered an extension of the home, therefore No permits are needed.
( so if i didnt like ya, call you to the car and cap you out the window . . . " He tried to Car Jack me !")


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> It is a shit hole and LA is the darkest deepest spot in that nasty stinky thang.


i see why so many are bailing to seattle. unfortunately they're turning seattle into a giant shithole too :/


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> The Jury may not see it as " SELF DEFENSE" when the Coroner shows the 158 wrench indentations on the attackers skull and describes in detail the depth of the wrench suppository . . .
> 
> In Louisiana we may shoot carjackers.
> The car is considered an extension of the home, therefore No permits are needed.
> ( so if i didnt like ya, call you to the car and cap you out the window . . . " He tried to Car Jack me !")


South-Central is, has been and will continue to be a very dangerous Ghetto Hellhole. No matter what the piss poor elected officials say about improvements. Just laughable. No serious Multi-National Business has any interest in setting up shop in a Gang infested kill zone.

From the 1965 riots through the 1992 riots, the very large area continues to suffer from NO investment, NO development. Although LYFT did fly a big billboard on the north side recently hustling for poor drivers that don't know any better.

The rest of L.A., including previously bad neighborhoods like Downtown and Hollywood are in the middle of a massive building boom: a new 70 tower, the Intercontinental Hotel in Downtown, several 20 story towers in Hollywood including a new 14 story NETFLIX building.

As for "self-defense". I would be very smart of hire the Cochran Law Firm at Wilshire and Highland to handle my case. "If the Wrench doesn't fit, You must acquit."


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

LADriver said:


> This newbie driver was clearly out of his element. Driving South-Central L.A. is only for the experienced, hardy, streetwise, UBER drivers ONLY.


Even when you have experience, there are some hoods you just don't accept ride requests from. I have 3 years of experience. Here in Toronto, there is a violence plagued public housing community we call "The Jungle". It could be 5x surge for all I care. I don't pickup anybody from that hood.

If a person behaves like an animal, they'll be treated like an animal.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Trump Economics said:


> I grew up in Los Angeles. I'm aware of the good parts, bad parts, etc., but I'll tell you something that messes with me. The areas I avoid - I drop passengers off there all the time (Compton, South Gate, etc.). And then I think, "If I'm dropping this nice person off there, wouldn't it be the same person I'm picking up?" In other words, I'm turning my app off (when the call is over) in order to avoid people like this?
> 
> A stray bullet - that's what I'm avoiding. But death can happen anywhere. And the people with those bullets? Well, they shop in every part of LA. Perhaps they're even in Beverly Hills. Home invasion, News at 11.
> 
> Also, gentrification. The cities mentioned in Pac's "California Love?" Well, most of them aren't "hood" anymore.


I used to REPO cars in South Central. At 2 A.M. Never had a problem.

I did get jumped about a mile from my home of fifty years in broad daylight. You have to always be aware of your surroundings. I knew what was coming and was able to defend myself.

I recieved a small cut above my eyebrow and now have a small scar. The other guy limped away. Guaranteed that he was sore for a few days after I body slammed him into the pavement and landed on top of him.

Like you said, death can happen anywhere, always be on the lookout.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

observer said:


> I used to REPO cars in South Central. At 2 A.M. Never had a problem.
> 
> I did get jumped about a mile from my home of fifty years in broad daylight. You have to always be aware of your surroundings. I knew what was coming and was able to defend myself.
> 
> ...


You should have made so that he had to crawl away


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

YouBeer said:


> You should have made so that he had to crawl away


He left with a pretty bad limp. We were in the middle of the street with about 30 onlookers.

There are a couple other points I don't feel comfortable disclosing. I was in my late 40s and he was in his early 20s. He'll think twice next time he attacks a slightly overweight, gray haired, semi balding old guy. 

He did call out for his mommy three times....


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> god CA sounds like such a shit hole.


It's not bad if you're not an Uber Driver.


----------



## Jamez400 (Apr 22, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> i see why so many are bailing to seattle. unfortunately they're turning seattle into a giant shithole too :/


They are not making it so far north unfortunately!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

7Miles said:


> It's illegal here in Cali transport passengers and have a weapon.


Not for those with a carry-license it isnt.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It happened in Downtown, -eh? No place is safe, these days.


DTLA is quite possibly the most disgusting place on earth. I've lived in LA 25 years and have been to DT socially twice. Both for weddings. 
I wouldn't be caught dead amongst that trash for all the money in the world.


----------

